
Solving the the Monty-Hall-Problem in Swift - ingve
http://www.thomashanning.com/swift-playground-the-monty-hall-problem/
======
strangecasts
Another fun experiment you could try with a Monte Carlo simulation is the St.
Petersburg paradox:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Petersburg_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Petersburg_paradox)

